# Samba 4.9.X and 4.10.X



## tsarya (Mar 31, 2019)

Hi everyone,

could you please tell me what the situation with Samba port is, it seems that 4.9.X and 4.10.X series are not in the ports tree. Is there any issue with adding them?

Thanks!


----------



## Hiroo Ono (Apr 1, 2019)

I do not exactly know why. Maybe the maintainer do not have enough time, as it is quite a complicated port.
At least, PR 230705 should be solved, I think.


----------



## tsarya (Apr 3, 2019)

Yes, you are maybe right. I saw that in FreeNAS-11.2-U3 the samba version is 4.9.4.


----------

